#ubuntu-women-project 2010-12-21
<nigelb> oh, yay trolls
<pleia2> yeah, and sleepytime for me
<AlanBell> yeah, just read back in #ubuntu too
<pleia2> you all seem to have it covered :)
<nigelb> elky is here.  Its covered. :D
<pleia2> school in the US starts their winter holiday around now, I suspect we'll see this for a couple weeks
<nigelb> hah
<elky> i need to get home and finish washing clothes for flying to visit folks tomorrow at some point though
<valorie> snotty little brats should be doing GCI instead of trolling!
<nigelb> +1
<nigelb> +100 for the 'snotty little brats'
<pleia2> lol
<valorie> I've been dealing with GREAT kids for a few weeks!
<valorie> those are disappointing
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-12-22
<justme_> Hi
<justme_> Anyone here?
 * svaksha mumbles about people asking questions and not waitingg for an answer *sigh*
<valorie> they don't understand IRC culture
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-12-22
<pigna_colada> hello?
<pigna_colada> i need a little help :(
<pigna_colada> if possible!
#ubuntu-women-project 2016-12-19
<akriti> hi. i'm new here and want to contribute. can someone guide?
